# Carolina Piedmont News?



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone heard news about what's going on at the Carolina Piedmont trial? Thanks in advance... :wink:


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Derby
1st Shooter/ Alan Pleasant
2nd Ike/David Ward
3rd Jezzie/Les Levering
4th Lucy/Colin McNicol
RJ Jet/Colin McNicol
Jam Cruise/Rick Milheim
Jam Larry/ Michael L. Moscowitz


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

*Congrats To Alan Pleasant*

Congratulations to Alan Pleasant with the derby win. This is one of Mike Beadle's breedings to Patton. Congrats to Shooter also and his owner. Dave, the older brother has set a standard for you and Pattie now. Congratulations to Moscowitz w/ a derby Jam.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats on the JAM, Mike.

Paula


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

That's pretty neat that Shooter got a win! I'm very proud of Shooter, Alan Pleasant and Ron Marsh, not to mention Dave Wilson and Juan Rosas for doing his young dog work. Last week we had a win with a Chopper/Star puppy and this week a win with a Nicki/Patton puppy. My Nicki/Patton puppy is with Chylo Schifferns and he looks like he is going to make himself known to the world at 12 months old. He's really coming on strong and at a really young age. Chylo is doing a fantastic job and he has had "Money" since he was 3.5 months old. I can't wait to see how my young guy does. 


Mike

ps. Shooter has run 6 derbies in the last 6 months, 3-4ths, 1-1st. He currently has 1.33 points per start and he has one trial to go. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Mike,

Congratulations, I'm sure that it makes the trip down south even more enjoyable.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_*Open Call backs to the 4th *_- 20 dogs

1,3,6,8,13,15,17,19,24,45,52,54,56,59,63,64,76,77,78,80

_*Amateur Call backs *_= 13 dogs

3,10,12,16,17,18,24,25,29,33,34,35,47

_*QUAL RESULTS:*_

_*1st - *_#36 Elsie - *O=*Ken Neil&Brenda Little *H =* Alan Pleasant

_*2nd - *_ #32 Charlotte - *O/H=* Andrea Clark
_*
3rd - *_#39 Rod - *O=*Bev Millheim&Bob Willow *H=*Bev 

_*4th -*_ #24 - Ella *O/H* John Clarke

_*RJ -*_ # 18 - Dee Dee -* O - *Tom Van Handle *H=*Dave Ward

_*Jams*_ - #10 - Trip *O/H=*John Clarke
#25 - Plow *O/H *= Jon Ahlstrand


Congrats Ken, Brenda, and Allen!!!

Congrats to all the rest!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Ken, Brenda, Elsie, and Andrea and Charlotte, too!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Yea, Ken, Brenda and Elsie (Alan too)


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*OPEN & AMATEUR RESULTS*

*OPEN RESULTS: *

_*1st -*_ #15 - Benny -* O=*Mark Menzies *H=*Alan Pleasant

_*2nd - *_#13 - Stomper - *O=*Steven Peter *H=*Hugh Arthur

_*3rd - *_#6 - Talon - *O/H*=Bob Willow

_*4th -*_ Bill Goldstein, not sure what dog, sorry.

_*RJ -*_ sorry, I don't know who it is.
_*Jams*_- there are 2, I don't know who they are either, sorry.

*AMATEUR RESULTS:*

_*1st - *_ #16 - Talon - *O/H=*Bob Willow

_*2nd -*_ #33 - Darla - *O/H=*Breck Cambell

_*3rd - *_#34 - Windy -* O=*Ken Neil & Brenda Little* H=*Ken

_*4th -*_ #47 - Lilly - *O/H=*Forrest Faulkner
_*
RJ -*_ 10
_*
Jams: *_ 18, 24, 25, 29, 35


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Alan Pleasant. I don't know how many times a pro wins the open, qual, and derby in the same trial, but Alan has done it this time. Good job. Mike


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Way to Go Bob and Talon, on your FIRST and THIRD!!! Great weekend! Congratulations!  
Lynn


----------



## Chief Batman (Nov 20, 2005)

mikebeadle said:


> Congrats to Alan Pleasant. I don't know how many times a pro wins the open, qual, and derby in the same trial, but Alan has done it this time. Good job. Mike


That's what I was thinking too while reading through the thread!!

Congratulations Alan!


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

I sure hope Gwen drove home, that could be a dangerous ride with Alan driving, he has got to be HIGH


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

*Carolina*

Lucy and Jet that placed and Jammed in the Derby are littermates
out of:
FC AFC CFC CAFC He's Czar Nicholas X CFC Pekisko's Triple Threat
Owned by Norm Elder....Handled by Collin McNicol
Congrats!!!!!

I believe Norm kept 3 out of that litter and all three are looking good.

They'll be fun to watch.

My girl "Auti" from that litter is all I can handle and she's suppose to be the passive one.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

congrats


----------

